# ICD-10 Afib Ablation



## mariecass (Sep 8, 2015)

Patient following up in office post ablation for Atrial Fibrillation and now is in sinus rhythm what dx do you use?

If the Patient had an ablation for paroxysmal or persistent atrial fibrillation do you use that dx code now the paitient is in sinus rhythm? 

Thanks, Cassidy


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 8, 2015)

If the condition no longer exists and no longer requires treatment you would use a follow up code, Z09.  If the condition has abated and is still needing maintenance treatment you use aftercare codes.


----------

